# hi everyone! im from england!



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Debbie! Welcome to the Horse Forum! I've never done western riding but I've heard a lot about it. Make sure you update us with your horses! We love pictures on here!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

heyy debbie, i'm from england too !
i did western when i was younger, it was really fun !
i'm back to riding english now though =]
you sound like you have a nice little collection, sorry to hear about your m&m =[
nice to meet you, hope you get some pictures up soon !


----------



## arabian (Sep 11, 2009)

*Hi ya everyone thanks for your welcome*
*im going to update with some pics very soon, could you tel me which is better western or english?*

*kind rgrds *
*debbie*


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

i prefer english, i have 2 sporthorses, 1 which is a showjumper and the other i am schooling because he's only 5 (he's half irish draft so i turned him away for 2 years after he was backed to let his bones develop) . . . i'm also at college doing a national diploma in horse management & training to be an instructor (lot's of english being pumped into me) so i don't have the time for western at the moment

i'll probably try it again when im older though


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello Debbie!
I'm Steff, from Alberta, Canada!
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi I'm also from the UK


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am from Ireland so I am right beside you


----------



## sophie123 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hiya im from england to, and im new hehe. sorry to hear about your pony its happened to me to


----------



## loopymare (Sep 16, 2009)

hey im from england and new to the froum too  sounds like you got a nice collection there  im 22 and only just brought my first horse


----------



## NLA (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, i also have a staffordshire bull terrier


----------

